# Adding PATH for X ???



## setti (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello freebsd users

I want to add permanently a new path in my $PATH env *under X*. In my (dot)login I write :


```
setenv PATH to/my/favour/folder
```

but it seems to work only on text mode !

how can I resolve this problem ?

cheers


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2009)

You need to change your ~/.cshrc (if you use tcsh) and logoff and back in again.

Setenv is a csh command. For .login you need to use the Bourne shell syntax: 

```
PATH=$PATH:/some/where:/some/other; export PATH
```

I would suggest adding $PATH in the new assignment so it will keep what was already set.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you tried to log off your desktop environment and log back in?


----------



## setti (Aug 10, 2009)

> ]You need to change your ~/.cshrc (if you use tcsh) and logoff and back in again.



great!!! thank you so match

But I am still not arrive to my goal, I've just install QtCreator (thanks to lyuts ) and when I try to invok it I get some error :


```
% qtcreator&
readlink: illegal option -- f
usage: readlink [-n] [file ...]
cd: can't cd to ./../lib
exec: ./qtcreator.bin: not found
```

Note :
qtcreator.bin and all files exist in the right location.
qtcreator works fine when I invok it from qt-bin directory

thank you in advance


----------

